# فهمى نديم من القاهرة ولى سؤال هام لمن يحب ان يغامر معى



## فهمى نديم (5 مايو 2008)

*فهمى نديم من القاهرة ولى سؤال هام جدا لمن يحب ان يغامر معى* 
انا بشتغل صحفى مش مهندس (وإن كنت أحب أن اكون خصوصا الان) المهم لانى مؤمن بضرورة حرية القلم حاولت ان انشىء شركة اتمكن من خلالها بتوفير نفقاتى دون اللجوء لاموال الصحافة التى لابد ان ندفع ثمنها من حرية القلم - المهم - انشأت شركة لانشاء وادارة المدن الترفيهية ونجحت بشكل معقول - المهم - دخلت فى مشروع انشاء مدينة ترفيهية(ملاهى) على حدود القاهرة والمطلوب منى الآن وفى غضون 10 ايام على الاكثر توفير رسومات هندسية مبدأية وأخرى معمارية بالاضافة لداتا شو للمشروع وأنا الان اريد من يساعدنى لتحقيق هذا الحلم والحصول على الارض مرهون بهذه الاحتياجات - وانا اريد من يساعدنى فى ذلك إما لوجه الله أو بمقابل معقول (مؤجل بكل الضمانات) حتى استطيع الحصول على الارض وتنفيذ المشروع بمشاركة احد البنوك التى تشطرط الحصول على الارض بشكل نهائى اولا وانا لدى كافة المعلومات والتفاصيل منها ان الارض مربعة 251م / 251م = 63000 م (15فدان) تحتوى على 5 افدنة ملاهى مائية و5 افدنة ملاهى جافة و5 افدنة بارك كبير وادارة ومجمع سنيما وخلافه ومع العلم بأن المبانى قليلة جدا نظرا لطبيعة المشروع واعلم ان هذا تحدى كبير ولكنى بالفعل اريد من يساعدنى بمقابل او بدون كما ذكرت ولكن مؤجل لانى صرفت اموالى كلها على الشركة ولا انوى الاستدانة ابدا ... فمن يا ترى يحب ان يغامر معى ؟؟ انتظر فالوقت يمر بسرعه امامى حتى 15/5/2008 - وتليفونى لمن يريد هو 0125761845 - وعنوانى فى باب اللوق بالقاهرة


----------



## azzam adel (11 يونيو 2009)

*فهمى نديم من القاهرة ولى سؤال هام جدا لمن يحب ان يغامر معى
******************************************************
وانا عزام عادل من القاهرة ********** الصحافة مهنة جليلة و ممكن ايضا" تكسب فلوس ممكن تعمل موسوعات , ممكن تعرب البرامج الهندسية - الأدبية- العلمية- انشاء جريدة و التمويل من الأعلانات طبعا" . ممكن تعمل كثير دون الأستعانة علي البنوك اللي فائدتها مشكوك في شرعيتها .
ممكن تعمل دليل عن اي انشطة متخصصة .او مناطق صناعية و ما اكثرها في مصر من الشمال للجنوب و شرق و غرب 
دون الدخول في اوهام التمويل الوهمي و الرض اللي ببلاش وكذا وكذا ............. في النهاية التخصص مفيد ؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------

